# Dogs



## Justaguy (Apr 5, 2009)

You all been talk'in about dogs allot, so I made some today.  Wasn't gonna take a pic, but it tasted better than I can possibly describe.  Just plain dogs with some "tightened up" canned chili, and shredded cheese.


----------



## Griff (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's dog time of year.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

glorious


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 6, 2009)

I could hammer a few of them for breakfast this am. Guess it's dogs for supper.    

Pigs


----------



## big dude (Apr 6, 2009)

What are those bean looking things in your hotdog sauce


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 6, 2009)

Those look great! I need to grill me up some chili dogs.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I could eat 1 or 3 of those!
Real nice.


----------



## Justaguy (Apr 6, 2009)

big dude said:
			
		

> What are those bean looking things in your hotdog sauce



Whole thing was really a last minute idea as I had been at the in-laws all day.  I just used a can of "chili con carne w/ beans" the added some Japs and onion and stuff.  Kinda different I guess, but when I think about it canned beans make more sense than canned burger meat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 6, 2009)

Just can't beat a good dog!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 6, 2009)

Lose the beans..toast the bun and add some kraut. You be in bidness Boy  

bigwheel


----------



## john a (Apr 7, 2009)

Sometimes  you just have to have a dog or two.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

Or 2? 3? 4? Like tater chips, no one can eat just one.   

Pigs


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 7, 2009)

Whew. Had a cute little waitress in Arkieville talk me into the old coleslaw chili dawg combo a few years back.  It was the large breastes and cute accent which done it I think. Anyway that was the most horrible flavor mismatch I ever encountered. I admire the fortitude of them who can hold it down. 

bigwheel


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 8, 2009)

I gotta try makin chili with beans.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 8, 2009)

It looks mighty tasty! Im gonna have to do some more dogs!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 8, 2009)

Well my Arkie Chili/Coleslaw Dawg was as creamy as Sysco sells I think. Now JB wants chili with beans. Hey boy...just make up a good pot o red and rinse yourself off a can of Ranch Style Beans and throw em in their. Know a fella who won a big chili cookoff using that strategy one time. It was one of the few contests where beans was allowed. 

bigwheel


----------



## Justaguy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think the whole beans with chili thing started with people just trying to make meat go a little farther.  But I might be wrong.  I was wrong once before but that 3rd grade spelling bee was rigged.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 8, 2009)

Justaguy said:
			
		

> I was wrong once before but that 3rd grade spelling bee was rigged.



I know what'cha mean. I almost missed that one.  8)


----------

